# Power Steering



## عاطف مخلوف (26 مارس 2009)

*[FONT=&quot]هناك نوعان أساسيان لل ([/FONT]**Power steering**[FONT=&quot] ) :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]أ- النوع المدمج ([/FONT]**Integral type **[FONT=&quot] ): [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]يكون مكبس القوة مدمج داخل علبة التوجيه ([/FONT]**Steering gear**[FONT=&quot] ) وهو الاكثر انتشارا ويتم تركيبه فى المصنع أثناء انتاج السيارة .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ب – ([/FONT]**Linkage type**[FONT=&quot] ) :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]- يكون مكبس القدرة مركب بين الشاسيه وذراع التوجيه ([/FONT]**Steering Linkage**[FONT=&quot] ) .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]- ونشرح النوع الثاني وهو الاكثر استخداما في الشاحنات والممكن تركيبه بعد انتاج السياره وهو ([/FONT]**Linkage type**[FONT=&quot] ): [/FONT]*








*[FONT=&quot]يتكون من : [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]اسطوانة(1) بداخلها المكبس الثابت (2) حيث يتصل ساق المكبس (3) بالشاسيه بوصلة كروية وتجويف (4) بينما تتصل الاسطوانة بكوع مفصلة التوجيه (5) عن طريق وصلة الجر(6) ويعمل ذراع بتمان(7) علي تشغيل صمام التحكم () والذي يسمح بمرور الزيت المضغوط من المضخة الى أحد نهايتي الاسطوانة خلال الممر (9) أو الممر (10) الذي يكشف عنه الصمام ، وفي الوقت نفسه يعود الزيت من النهاية الاخري من الاسطوانة الي الخزان .[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]طريقة التشغيل : [/FONT]*







*[FONT=&quot]التوجيه لليسار: (أ)[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]عند ادارة عجلة القيادة للتوجيه جهة اليسار مثلا ، يتحرك ذراع بتمان (7) في اتجاه عقارب الساعة ومن ثم فإن الصمام (8) يتحرك جهة اليسار ، وبذلك يكشف فتحة المضخة (13) ليتدفق الزيت المضغوط الوارد من المضخة عن طريق الفتحة (11) فيمر منها الي النهاية اليسرى للاسطوانة عن طريق الممر (9) وحيث أن ساق المكبس (3) مثبتة في الشاسيه فإن ضغط الزيت يؤثر على الاسطوانة فيحركها الي اليسار ويتم التوجيه ، وفي نفس الوقت يطرد الزيت الموجود علي يمين المكبس الى الخزان عن طريق الممر (10) والفتحه(12) التى كُشفت بتحرك الصمام (8) الي اليسار .[/FONT]*
*-**[FONT=&quot]وتمل حركة الاسطوانة علي اعادة الصمام (8) الى وضع التعادل [/FONT]*
*-**[FONT=&quot]- وتتم حركة التوجيه المطلوبة بصفة رئيسية بضغط الزيت ، وجزئيا بضغط ذراع بتمان (7) المباشر علي (الياي الايسر (14) [/FONT]*
*-**[FONT=&quot]وفي حالة فقد ضغط الزيت يمكن لذراع بتمان تشغيل وصلات التوجيه مباشرة بمجرد وصول الصمام(8) الي مسنده ، وعلي ذلك فإن حركة عجلة القيادة الحرة يتوقف مقدارها علي الحركة الحرة المسموح بها للصمام(8) عند التوجيه العادى .[/FONT]*




*[FONT=&quot]التوجيه لليمين : (ب)[/FONT]*






​ 
*[FONT=&quot]حالة التوجيه لليمين ووصول الزيت المضغوط الي نهاية الاسطوانة (1) علي يمين المكبس (2) عن طريق الفتحة (12) والممر (10) وخروج الزيت من النهاية اليسرى عن طريق الممر (9) والفتحة (13) عائدا الي الخزان .[/FONT]*


----------



## زيد جبار (26 مارس 2009)

احسنت يا اخيييييييييي . شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (27 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي زيد ، وشكرا علي المرور ، وشكرا علي اهتمامك بالتعليق .


----------



## commander 15 (27 مارس 2009)

A.mak قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا أخي زيد ، وشكرا علي المرور ، وشكرا علي اهتمامك بالتعليق .


 بارك الله فيك استاذنا 
وبما انك ذكرت كلمة تعليق فعليك ان تعطينا نبذة عن التعليق كي نكمل الموضوع
( steering & suspention ) :1:


----------



## commander 15 (29 مارس 2009)

سؤال يا استاذنا للفائدة اذا سمحت
عند الاتجاه لليمين مثلا :1:هل يتحرك الكفر الايمن و الايسر بنفس القدر 
اي انه لو تحرك الكفر الايمن 45 درجة يمينا هل سوف يتحرك الكفر الايسر ايضا 45 درجة يمينا ام اقل ام اكثر ولماذا
:81: :81: :81: :81:​


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (30 مارس 2009)

*شكرا على تفاعلك الايجابي*

*الاخ الفاضل (**commander15**) *
*شكرا علي تفاعلك الكريم مع الموضوع ، وشكرا علي سؤالك والذى يفتح بابا لتبادل المعلومات ، واليك الاجابة مصحوبة ببعض الفوائد في الموضوع : *

*-**عند دوران السيارة في منحنى فإن العجلات تتحرك علي محيط دوائر مختلفة الاقطار ، وما لم تصنع العجلات زاوية قائمة مع مركز الدوران يحدث انزلاق ويؤدي الى سرعة تآكل الاطارات ، مما يؤدى الى صعوبات في القيادة والتوجيه .*
*-**يجب ان تشترك الدوائر التى تدور عليها العجلات لتحقيق الدوران الآمن والصحيح .*
*-**وحيث ان التوجيه يكون من نصيب العجلات الامامية فقط فلا بد وأن تتقاطع محاور العجلات جميعا في نقطة واحدة علي امتداد خط مركز الدوران للمحور الخلفي .*








*-**ومن الواضح أن العجلة الداخلية عند الدوران تصنع زاوية أكبر من زاوية العجلة الخارجية وهو ما يسمى **(**Toe out**).*
*-**ولتحقيق ( **Toe out ** ) صحيح لا بد من وجود علاقات معينة بين عناصر التوجيه المختلفة ( **steering knuckle ,tie roids and pitman arms ** ) *
*-**ولتحقيق هذه الشروط تستخدم آلية "أكرمان " لبساطتها وكفاءتها .*
- أرجو أن تكون الاجابة وافية وواضحة .​


----------



## commander 15 (30 مارس 2009)

a.mak قال:


> *الاخ الفاضل (**commander15**) *
> 
> *شكرا علي تفاعلك الكريم مع الموضوع ، وشكرا علي سؤالك والذى يفتح بابا لتبادل المعلومات ، واليك الاجابة مصحوبة ببعض الفوائد في الموضوع : *​
> *-**عند دوران السيارة في منحنى فإن العجلات تتحرك علي محيط دوائر مختلفة الاقطار ، وما لم تصنع العجلات زاوية قائمة مع مركز الدوران يحدث انزلاق ويؤدي الى سرعة تآكل الاطارات ، مما يؤدى الى صعوبات في القيادة والتوجيه .*
> ...


 
شرح مدعم بالرسم اكيد واضح 
فقط ارجو منك الافادة عن ( اكرمان ) لأني صراحة لم اسمع بها
( انت ممن احب الدخول الى مواضيعهم ) :67:


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (1 أبريل 2009)

*[FONT=&quot]الاخ الفاضل [/FONT]**Commander 15**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]شكرا علي تحيتك الرقيقة ، ويشرفني مرورك وتفاعلك [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]آلية أكرمان : [/FONT]**
*

*-[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]هي 4 وصلات تحقق تحريك العجلة اليمنى بزاوية أكبر من العجلة اليسرى عند الدوران جهة اليمين والعكس .[/FONT]*







*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*


*[FONT=&quot]- الشرط الهندسي لدوران السيارة بدون انزلاق والذى تحققه آلية أكرمان:[/FONT]*







*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*


*[FONT=&quot]cot θ – cot φ = b/a

[/FONT]**a : the Wheelbase*​​ *b : the distance between the steering pivots axes*​​ ​​ *[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*


----------



## العقاب الهرم (29 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (29 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي المهندس A.Mak

جزاك الله كل خير على الجهود
والحمدلله انك أستطعت كتابة الموضوع مع إرفاق الصور
جعل الله ذلك في موازينك.
وفقنا ووفقك الله.


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (29 يوليو 2009)

أخي الكريم الدكتور باشرحيل 
الشكر موصول لك ، وعطاؤك واضح أنه بلا حدود ، وأحسبك كسبا لا ينكر للملتقي ، وألحظ لمساتك القيمة ، فبارك الله فيك وجزاك عن الملتقي كل الخير 

أخي الكريم العقاب الهرم 
أتابع مواضيعك وهي تنم عن مستوى فني وعلمي راقي ، فجزاك الله خيرا ،ووفقك دائما .


----------



## م محمد حمدى السيد (16 أغسطس 2009)

مشككووووووووورررررررررررررررر


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (30 أغسطس 2009)

> مشككووووووووورررررررررررررررر


شكرا علي مرورك واهتمامك بالتعليق


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (19 أكتوبر 2009)

المهندس القدير A.mak
لاأرى له مشاركات في قسم السيارات .. نحتاج لوجوده..

وفقه الله أين ما كان.


----------



## العقاب الهرم (20 أكتوبر 2009)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> المهندس القدير A.mak
> لاأرى له مشاركات في قسم السيارات .. نحتاج لوجوده..
> 
> وفقه الله أين ما كان.



فعلا د.محمد فقد لاحظت غيابه
عسى ان يكون المانع خير

A.mak​ آخر نشاط: 13-10-2009 
02:35 PM​ ​


----------



## سمير شربك (18 فبراير 2010)

موضوع رائع من مهندس رائع 
يرجى من الحميع الأستفادة منه


----------

